# Pore Sealer



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get a good pore sealer for rosewood here in Canada? Seems like McFaddens is a good choice but it can't be shipped from the US into Canada......


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Did they move Labrador City and not tell me? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Pat...No offense taken.....Just asked a question and hoped to get some helpful advice.....Larry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel really bad for the pore sealers from Newfoundland. They have to put up with all the bleeding heart artists like that gold digging ex wife of Paul McCartney.


(not to nitpick, but it's spelled poor)lofu


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Guess its not much point in trying to get some advice in here.....Too many smart ass comedians and not enough builders.....


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I don't get it....I ask a question concerning guitar building and get a lot of bull shit answers....Is it coincidence that you guys are all from Ontario?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> I don't get it....I ask a question concerning guitar building and get a lot of bull shit answers....Is it coincidence that you guys are all from Ontario?


It's called a bump. Someone with a sense of humour might appreciate having their thread at the top of the list.

Someone will eventually respond. In the mean time there's no need to be nasty.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a good pore sealer for rosewood here in Canada? Seems like McFaddens is a good choice but it can't be shipped from the US into Canada......


Are you talking about a paste filler? Generally, the wood pores are filled with a paste compound (coloured to go with the wood type) that is rubbed on and then off the wood (with the filler staying in the pores of the wood).

If this is what you are after, I buy all my finishing supplies from John E. Goudey manufacturing Ltd. in Toronto, ON. I generally buy the natural paste wood filler and stain it with Goudey's fast dry no wipe stains. But you can also get it pre coloured.

They should have a website. If you do a search on Yahoo or similar, it should get you the info. Otherwise PM me and I will get the info from work.

If you would rather not deal with a manufacturer and prefer a retailer instead, I believe Richelieu Hadware is distributing the entire line of Mohawk finishing products and they may have some paste filler in their line. Richelieu distributes through many hardware stores and you can always ask to see the catalogue.

Andrew


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry lab123 I understand your frustration. I am not sure what the project is and as aj says paste ( or grain) sealer or a sealer for a base of lacquer? You don't mention whether you spray or need it in cans already. 

I am a cabinetmaker and I use a spray gun. Sealer and lacquer is not a problem for me to get because I have a finisher I buy from in my town. 
I have had to look for another supplier because the local guy has dropped down to a #35 gloss ( which is really dull ) . I found someone close in Peterborough. I don't remember the brand name but this post catylized (sp) lacquer is self sealing meaning that a sanding sealer is optional. 

Of course I wouldn't have a problem if i was ordering 4 L pails but that is just too much finish. 

Are there any finishers around you that will let you buy small amounts to spray? 

I was looking at other posts and it was also mentioned that Benjamim Moore sells sanding sealer if that is what you are looking for 

some links from Aj's post 

also there is chemcraft 
closest to you 
Sasco Products Ltd	31 Ilsley Ave.,
Dartmouth, NS CA
Phone: 902-468-6844
Fax: 902-468-2642
[email protected]

http://www.goudeymfg.com/
http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/dist_lookup.asp

Any more faith in us whack jobs from ON ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://pweb.jps.net/~msm/htmlpages/marfinishing.html


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Sorry guys....Maybe I am the one who should be apologizing....Sometimes you read a post and depending on your mood you read things differently....I can be very quick to make bad judgements and respond badly.....THanks guys...Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Sorry guys....Maybe I am the one who should be apologizing....Sometimes you read a post and depending on your mood you read things differently....I can be very quick to make bad judgements and respond badly.....THanks guys...Larry


AND your didn't answer OUR questions!! :wave:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I have three acoustic guitars on the bench as of now. Two East Indian Rosewood and one Mahogany...I have one EIR that will be finished today or tomorrow..It has a French Polish on it that I purchased from Lee Valley...I can't seem to get the pores filled in and have used a lot of coats of polish....I want to improve on the other two.....I need to get a good filler for this work especially the rosewood. I would love to use a nitro spray but don't have the resourses to do so.....My shop is 12 x 16 and a spray booth is out of the question....I am looking at the possibility of building a new shop come spring.....Larry
Here is a pic that I took a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When youmean the french polish from Lee Valley - are you talking the small bottle of premix? That has so little solid content in it there is no way you can ever get grain/pores to fill.

French polishing involves using rottenstone (a grayish powder used in rubbing out finishes) along with the shellac mix. Its the rottenstone that smooths the coats and also helps fill the grain. Pumice may also be used in the early on coats as it is a little coarser.

I am no expert but I think thats the basics...

AJC


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this compound you seek also known as "grain filling sanding sealer"?

Woodworkers here that have heard of it smuggle it in from MB (stuff has something banned in a lot of provinces I am told). A Manitoba shop online maybe?

Good luck! I'd like some too if you find it :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> I have three acoustic guitars on the bench as of now. Two East Indian Rosewood and one Mahogany...I have one EIR that will be finished today or tomorrow..It has a French Polish on it that I purchased from Lee Valley...I can't seem to get the pores filled in and have used a lot of coats of polish....I want to improve on the other two.....I need to get a good filler for this work especially the rosewood. I would love to use a nitro spray but don't have the resourses to do so.....My shop is 12 x 16 and a spray booth is out of the question....I am looking at the possibility of building a new shop come spring.....Larry
> Here is a pic that I took a couple of weeks ago


Very nice work so far. Why are the 10th and 11th frets masked on the guitar on the right?

I build my stage guitars, but it's bolt on craftsmanship (basically assembly and set up) and I couldn't begin to tackle an acoustic guitar like those.

I'm sure we'd all like to see pics of the finished products when you have them.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks, The guitars are in various stages of construction..The tape just keeps the fingerboard in place for show.....I just glued on the bridge and installed the tuners on #004....I will take a pic and post it later tonight........Thanks, Larry


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I remember people using Cyanoacrylate(crazy glue). Do a search and you might find something.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Epoxy may work to.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Here is one of the three....The action is still a little high and the intonation is also off a little ... due to the high action i'm guessing....Little fine tuning snd she will sound just fine.....Esp with the CA and epoxy....Thanks for the tips guys.....Larry


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I know what you are going through,I had a terrible time finding grain filler in Canada.I did however find a great place in Saskatoon Sask that ships all over Canada and is great to deal with

Check out his website

Wood Essence

He will help you out with everything you need.I went for the water based grain filler and sealer from Target Coatings and they work great.The best part,no stink

I'm sure Jeff will set you up with what you need and ship it to you.His shipping rates are great too :smile:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link martyb1. Good things are said about the Target products.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

GOLD!!!

Thank you. I have been looking for someone in Canada for years for that stuff


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I was just going to suggest wood essence. I only recently learned of them from Wood Workers Ezine. As far as grain fillers I get both grain filler and sanding sealer from Benjemin Moore paint stores. I aso get sanding sealer for use with urethane products from Home Hardware. It's the stuff they use for hard wood floors. Just make sure that you get the right product for your final finish. Ureathane products will not stick to sealers that do not specify for use with Urethane products.


----------

